# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.27.22

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.22**QCOM Tab:*1. Released *Repair IMEI, Get bootloader code, remove FRP and ID, 
Change provider (vendor/country)*  features for *Huawei*:*♦ Changwan 7A
♦ Honor 7A
♦ Honor Play 7A
♦ AUM-AL20
♦ AUM-TL20
♦ AUM-AL00* 2. Updated *Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI database* *MTK Tab:*Added *Remove FRP* operation for *Huawei*:*♦ Honor Changwan 7
♦ Honor Play 7
♦ Honor 7s
♦ Y5 Prime 2018
♦ DUA-AL00 
♦ DUA-L22
♦ DUA-TL00
♦ Y5 2018
♦ Enjoy 8e Youth
♦ DRA-L21
♦ DRA-LX2
♦ DRA-LX3
♦ Y3 2018
♦ CAG-L23 
♦ CAG-L22
♦ CAG-L03
♦ CAG-L02*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

